# برنامج الحسابات الرياضية الاصدار الثالث 2011



## المهندس رحم (25 مارس 2011)

أطرح عليكم إصدارا آخر من برنامج الحسابات وهو الإصدار الثالث لعام 2011 ...
مصمم البرنامج فواز الزهراني

أولا: الجديد في هذا الإصدار :-
1- تصحيح أخطاء البرنامج السابق مثل عند حساب جتا أالزاوية و غيرها من الدوال المثلثية تظهر النتيجة بالراديان وليس بالدرجات ..
لكن مع هذا الإصدار سوف تظهر لك النتيجة بالدرجات (التقدير الستيني) وأيضا تظهر بالراديان (التقدير الدائري).
وغيرها من الأخطاء السابقة.

2- إضافة حسابات رياضية جديدة للإصدار .. سوف تظهر لاحقا ..

3- بعض الأشخاص قالوا إن مثل هذه البرامج تعود طلابنا على الكسل وعدم اجراء الحسابات بأنفسهم..
لكن نقول هي فقط تأكيد للإجابة الصحيحة ..فتم اضافة القوانين الرياضية في البرنامج ليتسنى لكم معرفتها وكيفية التعامل معها..

4- السهولة في التنقل وفي إجراء الحسابات بالضغط على زر انتر Enter

5- البعض قال مالفائدة من تسجيل الدخول ؟.. فنقول هي فقط زيادة التفاعل مع البرنامج..

ثانيا: العمليات الحسابية التي يقوم بها البرنامج :-
1- الحاسبة بنوعيها ..
2- حساب المحيط (الدائرة - المربع - المثلث - شبه المنحرف)..
3- حساب المساحة (الدائرة - الكرة - المربع - المستطيل - متوازي الأضلاع)..
4- حساب الحجم (الكرة - الإسطوانة - المخروط - المكعب)..
5- حساب التحويلات لدرجات الحرارة (مئوي - كالفن - فهرنهايت) والزوايا (درجات - راديان)..
6- حل معادلة من الدرجة الأولى والثانية ..
7- حساب الدوال المثلثية (جا - جتا - ظا - ظتا - قا - قتا)..
8- توحيد المقامات .. وهي طريقة للأعداد الكسرية ..
9- حسابات أخرى ( لوغاريتم - تقريب الأعداد - الجذر التربيعي ) وغيرها..

وهذه صورة لواجهة البرنامج

[





*-*-*-*-*-*

بعد أن استعرضنا الجديد عن البرنامج والإضافات .. أتى دور تحميل البرنامج ..







------------------------

اسم البرنامج : برنامج الحسابات الرياضية .
اصدار البرنامج : الإصدار الثالث... 3.00 .
ترخيص البرنامج : مجـــاني (ابـتـغاء وجه الله).
التوافق : جميع إصدارات ويندوز .





حمل من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/?ltwt8hfjhkdicxt


----------



## لهون لهونى (25 مارس 2011)

سيد مهندس رحم ويندوز سيفن ما بها فونت عربى كيف تستفد من البرنامج


----------



## mostafammy (25 مارس 2011)

لهون لهونى قال:


> سيد مهندس رحم ويندوز سيفن ما بها فونت عربى كيف تستفد من البرنامج


انا عندى ويندوز 7 وشغاله عاليه 
ممكن انت ما حملت اللغه العربيه على الويندوز


----------



## mostafammy (25 مارس 2011)

المهندس رحم قال:


> أطرح عليكم إصدارا آخر من برنامج الحسابات وهو الإصدار الثالث لعام 2011 ...
> مصمم البرنامج فواز الزهراني
> 
> أولا: الجديد في هذا الإصدار :-
> ...


شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## تعزي1 (26 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


​*
​


----------



## abdallahothman (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## المهندس رحم (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمرور اصدقائي الاعزاء ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر ياباشا ونحن في لنتظار المزيد


----------



## المهندس رحم (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمرور اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## م/مهدي (8 أبريل 2011)

*شششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزززززيل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجزيلاااا ااااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــراااااااااا
ششششكككـــــــرااااا* 
على البرنامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــج


----------



## المهندس رحم (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على ردك الجميل اخي الكريم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (8 أبريل 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي فؤاد (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adel104 (9 أبريل 2011)

عاجز عن الشكر ، بصراحة مجهوداتكم رائعة و أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلها في صحيفة حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك ولمروررك اللطيف اخي العزيز عادل والشكر موصول لكل الاخوة الذين عطروا موضوعي بجميل عباراتهم


----------



## علي الدبس (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​​​​​​شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 
​شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 


شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا​ 
​جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم........
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم..............
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم............
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
..................
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم​


----------



## مهندس/أحمدبدوى (20 يونيو 2011)

برنامج جميل


----------



## rabeemm (20 يونيو 2011)

*نشكرك على مجهودك الرائع ودائماً الى الامام*


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمرور احبتي


----------



## أبو ماجد (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل الانباري (13 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي الغالي . وبارك الله فيك ..........thank you very much


----------



## حماده النجم (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور برنامج جميل


----------



## كبل (15 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

مجهود رائع ومشكور


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من عطر صفحاتي بجميل عباراته وامنياته


----------



## metkal (15 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ياهندسة*​


----------



## youssryali (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa afify (20 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## محمد شعلان بنها (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون لهونى (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedbadawy (22 فبراير 2012)

مجهود تشكر عليه بارك الله فيك


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور والله


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر​


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mr.dexter (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (5 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إبراهيم المهدي (3 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------

